# Zoomquilt II is released (online).



## gigantes (Mar 19, 2007)

from WP:


> ZOOMQUILT is a Internet-popular (113,000 hits on Google as of 1-3-2007) collaborative art project from 2005. It involves the use of optical illusion, and a series of interlocking frame images (46 in total), to create a never-ending series of images when compiled in a programmed loop. It is available in web, Adobe Flash, and Microsoft Windows screensaver formats.



the original: (use your mouse)
www.zoomquilt.org

zoomquilt II, the new one:
Zoomquilt 2


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Gigantes. I loved the original and this new one looks equally amazing. Now you know what newspaper editors really do at work.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, indeed! Thank you very much, gigantes. I'd not seen the original... but oh, my... what detail! (And the darned computer still seems to want to run away from me now.... )


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 19, 2007)

Lovecraft met Alice in Wonderland and they all went to Disneyland. It's hypnotic.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow. That was nuts... My brain's still spinning. Very cool!


----------



## gigantes (Mar 20, 2007)

oh!  i didn't even realise that you can use the slider thing on the left to control the movement in zoomquilt II.


----------

